# Duncan-Day 2



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Day 2 went much much smoother.He fell asleep in his crate in the living room while we watched TV then when It was time for bed we brought his crate in our bedroom and placed it on the nightstand.He slept from 8:30 till am,got up and did peepee went back in crate with a little coaxing finally quieted down and go up before 6am and I took him out and he did poops in the yard.Prettt good right!!!Let's hope this keeps up.Do they all get up so early though????
Dot


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad to hear the second night went better for you and Duncan. These little dogs are so smart, they figure out the routine quickly, you just have to be consistant.  

As far as getting up at six a.m., it is early, but he is still very young, give him time. You might also want to push back the bad time. 8:30 seems kind of early. While all three of my dogs will sleep in the evening, I don't officially "put them to bed" until 11 or 11:15 and always take out Bugsy to do his business right at 11 pm or so. But you have to find what works for you and your family best.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They definitely get their cues from us. If Kodi starts moving around early in the a.m., I just tell him not yet, go back to sleep. They actually let me sleep until 7:45am on Friday. Shelby would probably stay in bed until 10am. I have to wake her up. This morning I got up early to shower, and they were still in bed when I finished. Then we have about 5 mins of playtime and then Kodi will let me know it's time to go outside. He jumps off the bed. 

So, they just need to set into a routine, and let it be your routine, not his. Unless he really starts whining. Then you know it's time to go out.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Sounds like your second night went much better! I agree with Julia on being consistant is the key. I had like a schedule for the day when my dog was little that I tried to keep him on. As for your puppy getting up early, he needs to go potty earlly in the morning, but if you want him to go back to sleep for a while longer, don't play or talk just potty and put him back in the crate and maybe he will sleep a little longer.

I thnk all the dogs sleep schedule might be different, if my dog is not sleeping by 8:00 - 9:00 pm he gets over tried and starts acting up. When he was little he would wake up at 5-6 am to go potty, then I would put him back in crate and he would sleep until 7-7:30 am. Hope that helps, enjoy your puppy 

Lynn


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm in agreement in thinking 8:30 is a bit early. Capote usually goes down when I do..at around 12 or 12:30. He naps before then but is never really asleep. He usually wakes up at about 7 or 7:30 for me to take him out then afterwards I can usually get him to go back to sleep until 11 or 11:30 (which is what I sleep to on my day off..lol) Then afterwards we have LOTS of playtime outside..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sounds like a great night, Dot! Yup, the pups love to get up early, but what's been said so far is true for us too. We usually get the dogs to bed (in their crates) around 10-10:30 and they're up for a pee around 6 (because my boys are up then, getting ready for school), back they go to sleep for another hour or so. 

We had weeks where Ricky (at 4 and 5 mths) woke around 4 and 5 a.m. and sometimes wouldn't settle back down for another hour. It was rough on me, but it passed and we worked out a routine that made more sense - for me anyway. 

These little guys have tiny bladders so it's very difficult for them to hold it in long. You will learn the difference between the "I have to go NOW" whimper and the "But I want to get out of here and play some MORE!" whine. lol


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Glad your second night went better. It will continue to improve with time and consistency, too. Tom had great tips for you on the other topic and these ladies have really good suggestions here too.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Every dog is different but they do try and please you .. Cosmo always woke up early - sometimes 5.30 then it went to six am . He did get up in the middle of the night as well .. 
Asta slept throught the night and he would go till 7am ..
Now Cosmo will sleep until 7am but Ahnold likes to get up early . I take him out and then bring him say you're cold - go back and have a nap and get warm and we usually get another hours sleep .. 
I do not talk to them just cover the crates again and go back to sleep ..
They will adjust to your schedule over time . Personally I think you did very well for the second night . It sounds like he is settling in .. 
Congratulations but you may have setbacks so be prepared .


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> Congratulations but you may have setbacks so be prepared


 That's a wise caution, Cosmosmom.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Just like everyone said..it depends on your schedule too. Izzy goes into our room at 8:30PM almost like clockwork to be put up into our bed for the night! We go to bed early, so we get up early. Izzy gets up with me at 5:30, does her business, has her breakfast, back outside, then she's ready to hit the sack again around 7 or 7:30 when I go to work. My husband comes home around 8 for breakfast, so she gets to go back outside then. I think she sleeps most of the morning, then she's up to play when my husband comes home at noon. He's finally learned that he doesn't have to entertain her all afternoon and she willingly goes back into her crate for a couple of hours in the afternoon for another nap. I agree with Lynn, they need their naps.....


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I was very happy with Duncan today.And even thought this am it as really early b/c he slept thru the night I woke up refreshed.It was very nice to take him out in the morning and watch him go!!I guess if you just watch and pay close attention you can actually find out what they are trying to tell you!
THanks all!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Glad to hear you had a good day!! You will find that just like kids, it gets easier each day, they finally get to know you and your schedule and you get to know theirs. 
Laurie


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

*bedtime*

coco has a routine, she spends the evening with us dozing. bedtime in crate is around eleven. she is up for potty a six. then in bed sleeping/ snuggling until sevenish. we are both happy! judith


----------

